# Cobbs Legion ACCIDENT



## dixie (Sep 13, 2005)

After ten years and no problems, we've had our first MAJOR accident, a long time member bought a "cheap"  stand, coming down, it twisted, long story short, he broke both ankles and a leg. Members, 'buddy up" with somebody, let the wife know where you are and appox where'll you'll be. You all have my number. Let me  know if you'll be there alone.  It took a gator and a life-flight to get him out of the woods, DON"T let this happen to YOU! we'll be checking the pegboard, please pull your pins when you leave, that'll keep us from having to run down peeps that didn't pull the pin.


----------



## tknight (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad to hear he didn't break his neck or back.  Was he wearing a safety harness?  Doesn't sound so.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 13, 2005)

Dixie, I hope the fellow gets well soon.

I am curious though, was the stand at fault or was it operator error?  If there is a problem with the stand I'd like to know the make and model to insure it's not one like I use.

Thanks!


----------



## dixie (Sep 13, 2005)

Milt, it was the stand, when we talked, he told me it "twisted" on him, making him lose his balance, he fell about nine feet. . Yes, He's going to be fine and talking about finishing the season from a ground blind. I'll be going up VERY soon and I'll post the name brand of the stand ASAP.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Dixie.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 13, 2005)

great advice Steve, we should all be much more careful than we are.

Hpoe the ol boy heals up good.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 13, 2005)

You have no idea how I feel every trip up... I drive 5-6 hours one way.. and hunt by my self.. no one else really knows the property or where any of my stands are ... for me.. if anything happens.. it would be a body recovery and not a rescue..  
I have Leadoff's and Cal's numbers saved in my cell phone.. don't know if they know that,, but hopefully one of them would ba able to find me


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 13, 2005)

I always leave a note in my truck with a general idea where I will be and I allways carry a Ham radio handi-talky unlike family service radios mine can reach out to "repeater sites"30-40 miles away so if the radio works and I can talk I can reach someone who can send help (also have a High power ham radio in the truck)   Dixie hope he gets better soon


----------



## short stop (Sep 13, 2005)

dixie said:
			
		

> After ten years and no problems, we've had our first MAJOR accident, a long time member bought a "cheap"  stand, coming down, it twisted, long story short, he broke both ankles and a leg.


sorry to hear about this fella but  you can sum this up  with the word ----CHEAP ---moral  to this would be Dont Buy Cheap Equipment -- beside all the good  safety suggestions . I am also guilty of  hunting alone  95% of the time  ---for the most part no one knows where I'm going  ''I cant even say that part '' I go where the wind blows and theres good deer sign''   SHORT STOP


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 14, 2005)

tampaspicer said:
			
		

> I always check up on ya.
> You call and I'll find ya. Hopefully I've made the same 5-6 drive and closer. If not your going to have to lay there a bit. Just don't forget to bring your phone with you to the stand when your by yourself.


Thanks Bro..   
I always have that cell phone with me.. and it gets great cell service from every part of the property..   
I think i'll start marking a pin board or leave a note at the truck or trailers


----------



## Rick Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*few years ago*

I had stopped to get gas while going to hunt.  I guess the guy next to me noticed where I was going and came over and told me about a guy in their club that came up missing in January.  He didn't even tell his family he was going hunting the last day and they just all assumed he came up missing a few days later it was from a car jack or something.  Anyway the next year when they were having a work day at the club they found him.  He had cut some trees at the base of the tree he was hunting in and while climbing some tree steps he somehow fell and impalled himself on one of the tree saplings he had cut.  His gun and everything was still there and his truck was parked partially in the woods nearby with the keys still in it.  I don't know how bad the initial injury was but I hope it was bad enough he didn't have to suffer but you wonder if he had told someone if he might have been saved.  I'm too chicken to hunt by myself - even with a cell phone or radio.


----------



## Hunter450 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Cobb's Legion*

I'm new to Cobb's Legion this year and have only met Dixie. If there are any other Woodyites out there that are in the Cobb's Legion club please PM your name and contact information. I live only 45 minutes from the club and in case of an emergency a member can call me anytime day or night. This will also help me get to know some of the other members.

Hunter450


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 16, 2005)

Dixie,

I hate to hear about that and hope he's doing okay.  

Wish I could be there this year.


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2005)

C.L. Members, if you read this, please vist our site, I'm putting together a buddy list of those who are willing to "buddy" up with a member for hanging stands, scouting or hunting buddies. I just need your contact info and the times you have free. Same here Jack, I'm going to miss seeing you and your Dad up there.


----------



## Snakeman (Sep 19, 2005)

Guys, remember, that cell phone won't do you a bit of good if you bonk you're noggin', or land on the phone on the way down.  Cell phone or not, let someone know where you are!

The Snakeman


----------



## Eshad (Sep 19, 2005)

Any word on the brand of stand?


----------

